# Bridger 1.65 offsets?



## Foxbagger3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Perfect canine trap? or not?
who has had success? who hasnt?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I really like the 1.65 Bridger offset for canines (Fox/Coyote), they hold well, don't get pulled apart, no foot damage, etc.

The only thing is that they have a relatively small jaw size compared to most coyote traps, but I have nothing negative to say about them!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

DITTO! If I had to pick one trap only for my land line the Bridger 1.65 would be it. I do however replace the factory springs with #2 music wire springs.


----------

